# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Top 5 máy cắt sắt CNC đáng sở hữu nhất năm 2019

## Máy cắt CNC

*Máy cắt sắt* là dòng máy cnc sử dụng các đầu trục plasma hoặc laze có nhiệt độ cao để cắt bề mặt các vật dụng làm từ kim loại như sắt, thép…

Hiện nay dòng máy cắt sắt cao cấp này đang được ứng dụng rất nhiều trong cách ngành sản xuất cơ khí tại Việt Nam. Và nếu như bạn đang có nhu cầu mua máy cnc thì bài viết dưới đây giúp bạn biết được top 5 máy cắt CNC đáng sở hữu nhất năm 2019.

Top 1: Máy cắt cnc Laser Fiber.
máy cắt laser fiber bàn đơn
Máy cắt Laser Fiber EMC 1530FI
Máy cắt laser được ứng dụng công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay là Laser Fiber. Ngoài ra nó còn sử dụng hệ thống truyền động vô cấp giúp đạt tốc độ cao và độ chính xác gần như tuyệt đối. Máy cắt Laser Fiber sử dụng các chi tiết hay linh kiện của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới.

– Thanh răng và bánh răng sử dụng của thương hiệu Atlanta của Đức.

– Thanh trượt của Bosch Rexroth, Đức.

– Động cơ Servo của Yaskawa hộp số Shimpo, van điều áp SMC của Nhật Bản.

– Thiết bị điện như CB, Relay, Contactor của Schneider đến từ Pháp.

– Nguồn fiber laser nếu công suất từ 500 – 1500 w dùng nguồn fiber của hãng IPG, Đức. Đối với công suất nguồn laser từ 2000W trở lên có thể dùng IPG hoặc Trumf, Đức.

– Đầu cắt laser RayTools AG xuất xứ tại Thụy Sỹ.

Hiện tại máy cắt laser có 2 dòng là có máy cắt laser bàn đơn và máy cắt laser bàn đôi.


Top 2: Máy cắt sắt CNC EMC 3000.
Máy cắt CNC Plasma EMC-3000
Máy cắt sắt cnc plasma EMC 3000
Đây là dòng máy CNC Plasma hạng nặng, được cải tiến và nâng cấp toàn diện về khả năng cơ khí lẫn như phần mềm. Máy EMC – 3000 là chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực gia công kết cấu sắt, thép bản mã.

– Hệ thống khung máy làm bằng thép hộp, được đắp bằng thép có độ chống mài mòn rất cao.

– Ray nặng 24kg/m làm từ thép có độ cứng cao.

– Truyền động bằng động cơ Dual AC Servo Panosonic, hộp số hành tinh NS60-40 giúp máy chạy ổn định và chính xác.

– Có 2 Tool là 2 chế độ cắt plasma và oxy ga riêng biệt.

– THC giúp nâng hạ chiều cao mỏ tự động.

Top 3: Máy cắt sắt CNC EMC 2000.
máy cnc plasma emc 2000
Máy cắt CNC Plasma EMC 2000
Máy cắt sắt CNC EMC 2000 là con máy cắt cnc plasma hoa văn. Đây là dòng máy có bàn liền (tức là bạn chỉ việc mua máy về lắp nguồn plasma vào là cắt không cần các công đoạn làm bàn bể hay căn ray). EMC-2000 chuyên ứng dụng cho các đơn vị cắt hoa văn, sắt mỹ thuật, lan can, cửa cổng, cầu thang, hàng rào và cơ khí hạng nhẹ…

– Bàn cắt liền khung bằng thép được phay cẩn thận và chính xác.

– Bàn cắt được thiết kế các con bi lăn ở 4 hướng, giúp dễ dàng đẩy tôn vào bàn cắt.

– Ray là ray TBI giúp chuyển động êm hơn khi chạy tốc độ cao.

– Thanh răng chéo, giúp truyền động ổn định và chính xác.

– Truyền động bằng động cơ Dual AC Driver leadShine, hộp số hành tinh NS60-40 giúp máy chạy ổn định và chính xác.

– THC giúp nâng hạ chiều cao mỏ tự động.

– Tủ điện thiết kế chuyên nghiệp với đầy đủ các thiết bị bảo về như Cầu chì bảo vệ ngắn mạch, Attomat, rơ le cách ly, lọc nhiễu, biến áp cách ly, bộ nguồn nuôi riêng cho bộ điều khiển…giúp máy chạy ổn định hơn.

Top 4: Máy cắt ống, cắt tấm EMC 1560P.
Máy cắt sắt cnc plasma cắt ống gió
Đây cũng được xem là dòng máy EMC 2000 với đầy đủ các tính năng như trên. Ngoài ra nó được trang bị thêm một hệ thống cắt ống. Được trang bị thêm hệ thống cắt ống nên khả năng làm việc sẽ được đa dạng hơn.

Top 5: Máy cắt CNC mini.
Máy CNC mini thường sẽ có 2 dòng, như EMC 1530 và EMC 1500pro.

1. Máy cắt sắt cnc mini EMC 1530.
Máy cắt sắt cnc plasma mini
– Ray trục XY bằng nhôm đúc nguyên khối, bền bỉ và tránh biến dạng tốt nhất.

– Bộ điều khiển EMC-D420 tiếng Việt.

– Đèn laser căn tôn.

– 1 bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động đời mới cho mỏ plasma EMC-V2.0PRO.

– Bộ chống va đập mỏ cắt.

– 1 bộ tách áp chống nhiễu Plasma.

– Bộ đánh lửa tự động cho mỏ cắt gas.

– Mỏ cắt gas, van chống cháy ngược + bép cắt gas.

2. Máy cắt cnc EMC 1500pro.
Máy cắt sắt cnc mini EMC 1500pro
EMC 1500pro là bản nâng cấp hoàn chỉnh của dòng máy cắt sắt EMC 1530. Ngoài những tính năng sẵn có thì EMC 1500pro còn được nâng cấp và cải tiến.

– Ray trục X làm từ hợp kim nhôm cứng giúp gia tăng độ bền cho toàn thể con máy.

– Ray trục Y làm bằng thép hợp kim được phay bằng máy phay công nghiệp nên cho độ chính xác cao. Ray trục Y nặng giúp khả năng chống rung đạt mức tối đa.

– Bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động trước đây chỉ dành cho các dòng máy 2 ray đã được ứng dụng cho dòng máy cắt cnc mini EMC-1500PRO mới nhất của EMC.

Kết Luận.
Trên đây là top 5 máy cắt sắt CNC đáng để sở hữu nhất năm 2019. Hy vọng bạn sẽ lựa chọn cho mình được dòng máy phù hợp với ngành nghề, công việc của mình nhất.

Nếu mong muốn tìm kiếm 1 đối tác tin cậy giúp bạn thực hiện được những công việc về máy cắt sắt cnc, máy cắt cnc plasma thì EMC sẽ giúp bạn điều đó.

----------

